# New Orleans Hornets (20-10) vs. Toronto Raptors (16-15)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_The Toronto Raptors ended a playoff drought and won their first division title last season. In 2007-08, the New Orleans Hornets are hoping to do the same.


The Hornets look to continue their emergence as one of the top teams in the Western Conference as they go for their first six-game winning streak in nearly five years on Monday against the Raptors.

New Orleans was 39-43 in 2006-07, missing the playoffs for the third consecutive season and extending the misery of a franchise that hasn't finished with a winning record since 2002-03 and hasn't won a division title in its 19 years of existence.

After an injury-plagued 2006-07 season, however, the Hornets (20-10) have managed to stay healthy and near the top of the standings. Only San Antonio and Phoenix have better records in the West than New Orleans, which has won five straight to pull ahead of Dallas for second place in the Southwest Division behind the reigning NBA champion Spurs._

More


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that NBATV is acknowledging the Hornets existence at least.Did they just add this game to their schedule or what?I didn't know it was going to be on there until I checked to see what game they'd have on tomorrow


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I had to go back and check an old thread to confirm. It was already scheduled.

http://www.basketballforum.com/new-orleans-hornets/371057-hornets-schedule-released.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Going to get blown out if Scott doesn't put the starters back in soon.I guess they didn't count that three at the end of the quarter...I rewound it a few times and I couldn't tell if it was out of Jackson's hands or not...For some reason he dropped the ball all the way down to his knees instead of going into his shooting motion....and that was the difference between the shot being off in time and right at it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is it windy down there?NBATV keeps on glitching like the wind is blowing the satellite dish around


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Wow, should have had that game. The turning point was definitely Tyson fouling out. They just kept coming at us with Bosh right after that. Good game by Paul and West nonetheless.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know what to do about the bench...It's obvious that you can't take Paul out of a close game,but his legs gave out on him on those last two free throws...Pargo is likely to lose the game for you,but you need to at least let Paul have a minute or two.West was incredible in this game,but he made a couple of awful TO's in the fourth quarter.He shouldn't be trying to drive into the middle so much


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:rant::rant::rant:

Ending 2007 with a loss. I don't know where to begin. Paul is tired and choking at the ft line (he NEVER misses that many free throws). West is tired and turning the ball over. Peja with an airball that could've tied the game. Terrible coaching and clock management. 24.5 on the clock and they let Calderon dribble down to like 0.05 before fouling. TC fouling out. Mo not giving much of anything. Hilton playing like a pansy and I won't even get started on Bobby and Pargo. Julian could've at least came out and provided some energy off the bench. He probably would've rebounded better than Hilton. They've got a 3 game West Coast trip coming up so I was really hoping they'd at least get this win. Sucks. I need a NYE drink now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

About half the games the Hornets have lost this year their shooters have completely disappeared....5-26 tonight...Almost as bad as they were in Portland...They've won a couple of games where the shooters stunk too.I'm surprised that everyone doesn't zone them and just take their chances with their shooters.Portland and Toronto both beat them pretty much by playing zone and counting on Peterson,Butler,Jackson and Peja to miss shots.Mostly it was the bench and Peterson tonight.The bench was 0-8 on treys...Peterson 2-8


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Diable said:


> About half the games the Hornets have lost this year their shooters have completely disappeared....5-26 tonight...Almost as bad as they were in Portland...They've won a couple of games where the shooters stunk too.I'm surprised that everyone doesn't zone them and just take their chances with their shooters.Portland and Toronto both beat them pretty much by playing zone and counting on Peterson,Butler,Jackson and Peja to miss shots.Mostly it was the bench and Peterson tonight.The bench was 0-8 on treys...Peterson 2-8


I agree. Seriously, Chris Paul EASILY could have had 20+ assists tonight if they hit their shots. He had a GREAT game (16 assists and 1 turnover). The 44 minutes he played definitely took its toll on that last turnover and those two missed free throws.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah this is what the hornets shot on treys in the five games they lost in december.Denver wasn't that bad and they stunk in general against the Piston,but they win a couple of those games if they just shoot bad instead instead of horrible.Only have to hit one more trey and you win tonight...Hit two more and you win pretty easily
6-21 Detroit
4-26 Portland
5-19 Dallas
7-19 Denver
5-26 Toronto


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

pG_prIDe said:


> I agree. Seriously, Chris Paul EASILY could have had 20+ assists tonight if they hit their shots. He had a GREAT game (16 assists and 1 turnover). The 44 minutes he played definitely took its toll on that last turnover and those two missed free throws.


Exactly. Free throws hitting the front of the rim after you've played 44 minutes is a sign of fatigue. CP never misses free throws like that. He's probably kicking the heck out of himself right now but he's gotta keep going forward. If the bench didn't suck so much (3-19fg) he could've gotten more rest tonight and wouldn't have been so tired. I somehow knew they wouldn't get much out of Mo tonight. Even Butler couldn't hit shots. Hilton gets 2 rebs in 17 minutes. Sucks all the way around. Oh well, I'm hoping for better results on Wednesday.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, I guess this puts us as tied with Dallas for fourth in the West, if I'm not mistaken.



Diable said:


> Yeah this is what the hornets shot on treys in the five games they lost in december.Denver wasn't that bad and they stunk in general against the Piston,but they win a couple of those games if they just shoot bad instead instead of horrible.Only have to hit one more trey and you win tonight...Hit two more and you win pretty easily
> 6-21 Detroit
> 4-26 Portland
> 5-19 Dallas
> ...


Maybe we should have traded for Kyle Korver :whoknows:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

_"Our bench right now is so bad," Scott said. "It puts a whole lot of pressure on the starters."

He added: "I can't even call it a bench. I don't know what it is. I have no clue."_

:nonono:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the bench are a collection of guys who suck and cause the hornets to lose ballgames they should win.

Do the Hornets have 15 contracts or could they take a flier on a guy like Darius Washington or some veteran point guard...I can't think of anyone who might be available at a remotely reasonable price.It would be nice if Pargo could play better...Maybe we could trade him and a new library to Gonzaga for his younger brother


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

For starters, we need a competent point guard. Chris Paul cannot be playing that many minutes on a consistent basis, it'll wear him down. We also need more consistent shooting (duh) and a decent defensive big man off the bench.


----------

